# [solved] Firefox with gksudo

## GOS

Hello everyone,

I hope that I am posting in the right subforum.

I want to start firefox by my regular user "abc" via another user "inet". This is because for security resasons "abc" has no access to the internet at all. Thereby firefox should use the home-directory of "inet" to store ".mozilla". "inet" has the home-direcorty "/home/inet" and is member of the groups "inet" "video" and "audio". (Are "video" and "audio" necessary?) 

I installed "sudo" and "gksudo" and added the following lines to "/etc/sudoers" (in fact they are the only lines therein):

```
Defaults:%wheel   !env_reset

abc  mypc=(inet) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/firefox
```

If i run now from "abc" the command "sudo -u inet firefox" i get

```
(process:9504): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed

No protocol specified

Error: cannot open display: :0.0

```

If i run now from "abc" the command "gksudo -u inet firefox" nothing happens at all

What I am doing wrong? Any ideas?

Best regards 

GOSLast edited by GOS on Fri Aug 21, 2015 12:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## EmaRsk

Try this command before starting firefox:

```
xhost +local:
```

It gives to the other local users the permission to connect to the current X session (or something like that, I'm not sure I'm using the correct terminology).

You can put it in .xinitrc or whatever you use to start X.

----------

## GOS

Thanks a lot. That was what i needed.

----------

